# New addition to the SeaArk plus couple big stripers



## H20hawgs (Apr 11, 2015)

Added a super bait tank finally. Camo almost matched but I did not have boat at the house so I need to do a little touch up. On another note it's plumbed into the boat with drain in the bottom and aerator fill sprayer from lake water or river for purging gizzard Shad. Also have the super bait tank filter to run and bubbler for herring season. Held in place with aluminum L-brackets. Rock solid mount. Also added a perko switch and second battery to power the tank all day.


----------



## Flat_Bottum (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice! Good looking stripers you got yourself there as well.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 12, 2015)

Cool rig & great catch.

Looks like your live well could be used for a beer cooler for after you win the tourney!


----------



## duckfish (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice set-up! Even nicer fish!

How are you fishing for those lake stripers? I spent 3 days this past week taking my first crack at inland stripers at a lake here in PA. My thought was the same jigging or trolling methods I use in the salt would work. I was quite wrong.

I saw guys anchored or slow drifting, with a large spread of what appeared to be very large floats (like planer board size). I assume they had live bait suspended under them.


----------



## GARoughneck (Apr 12, 2015)

H2O,

The boat and bait tank look great! I would love to know how you did the plumbing and also design for the mounts? My SBT II does not have much of a lip on the bottom structure so curious to see the design of your mounts? Awesome Lanier Striper too!

Steve


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 12, 2015)

Flat_Bottum said:


> Very nice! Good looking stripers you got yourself there as well.


 Thanks flat_botoom


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 12, 2015)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Cool rig & great catch.
> 
> Looks like your live well could be used for a beer cooler for after you win the tourney!


I think it will hold a pony keg... :shock:


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 12, 2015)

duckfish said:


> Nice set-up! Even nicer fish!
> 
> How are you fishing for those lake stripers? I spent 3 days this past week taking my first crack at inland stripers at a lake here in PA. My thought was the same jigging or trolling methods I use in the salt would work. I was quite wrong.
> 
> I saw guys anchored or slow drifting, with a large spread of what appeared to be very large floats (like planer board size). I assume they had live bait suspended under them.



Yes they have live bait out and most likely have a trolling motor in the water. Slow troll on 3-4 in wind. You want to pull Shad about .9 to 1.5mph. If it's herring pull slower. Put baits out 35-50 then add a planer board. Put out two free lines with no weight right out the back at 35-45' on one and 55-65' on the other. If you have more rods put a long line straight back 150' with a balloon blown up about soft ball size 30' from bait. Also you can add a short line right off back of boat at 18-20'. Just pull main lake points or river point. Down here they are on flats in 12-20' deep water. Shad is the best bait here right now. Good luck and tight lines!
Hope that helps!


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 12, 2015)

GARoughneck said:


> H2O,
> 
> The boat and bait tank look great! I would love to know how you did the plumbing and also design for the mounts? My SBT II does not have much of a lip on the bottom structure so curious to see the design of your mounts? Awesome Lanier Striper too!
> 
> Steve



My boat had a built in bait tank tight where I have this one. It had a drain and water intake aerator on the built in tank. I drilled two holes in the super bait tank and silicones the fitting into place. Works great for Shad catching. You can run lake water through it non stop until they are purged out then use the super bait tank filter and pump. Best part is it self drains.

The mounts are a piece of 3/4"x 3/4" aluminum angle. I got it from Home Depot. I used 6" long pieces on the long sides of tank. On the front and back I cut 6 pieces 2" long. I put 2 holes in each. Drilled holes and screwed them to the deck. Once screwed tight I took a hammer and tapped the aluminum to contour over the small lip. It is rock solid and will never mover or come out unless they are unscrewed. 
I'll take some pics and post them this week for you!
SBT plumbed is the best of the bait tank world. I also put a bubbler on it for just herring in summer. I used a small piece of electrical conduit/PVC and ran the power wires and bubbler hose in and attached that to the side of the bait tank. I drilled a hole the size of conduit into floor beside tank and pushed conduit into floor where my wire chase is located. I pulled the power and bubbler hose throught that to console. I post all that this week too with better pics.
Here is one pic I over exposed that shows the way I ran power for SBT filter pump and also a bubbler hose. Also you can see the angles attached and tapped back with a hammer to lock them to the tank lip. Hope this helps for now.


----------



## duckfish (Apr 13, 2015)

H20hawgs said:


> duckfish said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set-up! Even nicer fish!
> ...





Thanks for the tips! I'll give that a try next trip out there. If I make it out this week I think I'll have to head south and to the salt. Hearing some reports that stripers are on the Flats.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice. How did that work with your hull warranty?


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 13, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Nice. How did that work with your hull warranty?


Not compromise on the hull at all. Simply put a super bait tank where the aluminum one was. It was screwed to the floor in the same place the same way. No screws or modifications to the hull. lifetime warranty is still in effect... =D>


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 13, 2015)

duckfish said:


> H20hawgs said:
> 
> 
> > duckfish said:
> ...


----------

